# TEXAS RAILROADS



## stephane (Oct 10, 2019)

I open this new subject to present a panorama of railways in Texas. 

For the first two videos, I present an overview of rail in Dallas and El Paso. Good viewing.


----------



## TxPitmaster (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks love to see Lonestar RRs!


----------

